
What are the key differences between "Normals" and tech early adopters? - yakshaving
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-key-differences-between-Normals-normal-mainstream-users-and-tech-early-adopters
======
noonespecial
One thing I've found over and over is that the "earlies" have a kind of
technology intuition that lets them _feel_ how a product could or should work
and the courage to just try things to see if the product might work like that.
What this means is that a product not only needs to be far less polished for
the "earlies" to make use of it, it doesn't even really have to be finished.

On the other end of the spectrum, the "normies" will have trouble figuring out
that the "file->save" option will save their work to disk, even though its
exactly like the one in Word. You'll have to tell them this explicitly
somehow, and even then, they'll be so afraid of breaking something that
they'll need someone else to demonstrate it to them before they'll try it on
their own.

------
yakshaving
I love interacting with early users who says "Wow, Imagine what I could do
with this!"

